# Livingroom Workshop



## Xaromir (Jun 4, 2011)

People recommended this site to me so i thought i ask here for once.

Does anyone got any experience with woodworking in the living-space?
I was thinking of putting up one of these japanese sliding wall deals,
This only leaves me with about 2×3m (6,5'x10') for my work, but better than nothing for now.
Goal is to keep my other stuff clean, and the pets save.
I'm not sure if that's enough; anyone got experience with that?

FYI: I'm talking about the room i'm currently in,
that would be my PC/Music room, basement and garage are sadly out,
so i'm quite restricted.


----------



## BobTheFish (May 31, 2011)

I do.

My profile kind of details my living arrangements. I manage by not having power tools and cover the floor with old cardboard from work. Almost all my supplies and veneers are hidden in a corner shelving unit, and since I mainly work on refinishing lately, the "current projects" almost always can somehow double as current decor. When I have large sections or pieces, I try to maintain a flat-pack style of assemblage, so I can hide things away when I'm not working on them (typically against the one wall that's about 20-22 feet long), behind a bookcase and some chairs where it's not too noticeable or in the way.

I hear tell of another local woodworker who unabashedly uses his living areas for workspace, as he has a huge loft apartment above a library. Apparently its gorgeous and full of plants, which in addition to decor, also do double duty purifying the air.

Anyhow, it's possible, it just simplifies to being a more careful about cleanliness, keeping your tools light and mobile, and having some nice storage ideas to hide away unsightly half finished projects when company is over.

EDIT: You only have 60 square feet. It's doable still, but I'd highly recommend catering your plans around smaller items with a focus on using hand tools. Or figure out a way to minimize some of the other things you use the room for so you can get more general space.

As for pets…. I've only owned cats, and I highly doubt there'd be any issues. Dogs either, unless either are a bit… "mischievous" or rowdy. Birds might have a sensitivity to finishes and other chemicals you'd be releasing into the air.


----------



## Xaromir (Jun 4, 2011)

Curiosity killed the cat they say.

On my list of powertools still is a router, and a Bandsaw, but that's it.
We could argue about the point of a Router, but a Bandsaw is in my opinion a necessity,
bookmatching and resawing lumber is no fun with handsaws, and i tried.
I doubt it will be fun either fitting a Bandsaw in here.
I like the idea of Handtools, and they will always have a spot in my workshop,
especially since there are people living above us, i have to keep noise down.

Thanks for the pointers mate, very Motivating.


----------



## woodisgood (Oct 12, 2010)

Xaromir

I had to use my attic as a workshop. 8'x12'
Its pretty small but i can get lots done in the small area.
You need to be imaginative, but the main thing is that you have started.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Check out what Dilo makes in his living space - a closet workshop.

Also see this about his work and workshop.


----------



## Xaromir (Jun 4, 2011)

That's pretty darn cool. Awesome usage of wall-space. 
Thanks again, very interesting read, not only within this context.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm in the same boat. I don't have any space (live in a single wide moble home) and I don't really have any tools yet. A chop saw, hand saw, drill, & a borrowed ros are about it. I've hesitated on getting a band saw, drill press, or table saw because I have no clue as to where I'd put them! I was really excited about learning woodworking skills, but I'm going to rethink my needs & go the hand tool route as much as possible. Be aware that you may be exposing your pc to micro-fine dust if it's even remotely close to where your saw/sand! I don't know how thorough dust collectors are…

Good luck, I hope you keep us updated on how your resovle this!


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

Years ago I started woodworking in a small one BR apartment. I worked with handtools on the dining room table. I did a couple of nice projects, which are still in use. When I needed stock thinner than 3/4" I went to a lumber yard nearby and they planed wood down for me. At the time I didn't feel the least bit disadvantaged.

If you have neighbors close by and above you, the noise you generate can make you very unpopular. I would scrap the idea of any tool powered by universal type electric motors.

A nice small workbench with a shoulder and tail vice, with your handtools, will give you a lot more capability than you think.


----------



## yrob (May 26, 2008)

If you work with handtools it is perfectly doable and you dont need alot of space, dont make any noise and excessive dust. I am currently setup in a room in my house (planning to move to an actual workshop soon) and it is kinda nice to be able to work in air conditioned rooms and go from your bench to you coffee pot in the kitchen wearing your slippers…


----------

